# hello from alaska



## melohhdee (Mar 16, 2010)

hi everyone, ive actually been a member for a little while but i could understand how this website worked so i only come here ever so often but i heard that you could sell your cosmetics here but could someone point me in the right direction on how to? thanks guys!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 16, 2010)

to the forum. to have access to the clearence bin you need to have over a certain amount of posts to be able enter. check out the faq's section for more info


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 17, 2010)

Check out this link for the rules and regulations of the Clearance Bin - which is Specktra's Swap & Sale forum: Specktra.Net - FAQ: Specktra.net Forum Guidelines


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi sweetie!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope to see your posts!!!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 18, 2010)

to Specktra!!


----------

